

App Store Rejection as positive feedback - nonames
http://www.codebykevin.com/blosxom.cgi/2011/04/03#rejection-as-positive-feedback

======
mattberg
I have had similar experiences with apps before where someone from the App
Store review team actually called me about an app rejection. Very surprising,
but that sort of feedback definitely helps a great deal.

Unforunately, I have also seen the opposite end of the spectrum where I have
received extremely vague rejections, and upon talking with the App Store
representative, received additional even more vague reasoning. I really just
wish there was some sort of consistency.

------
wtn
The app evaluation process isn't quite "free, professional-level usability
testing for my apps"—it requires an annual membership fee.

However, if you get as much useful technical help as this person did, that fee
looks like a bargain.

